# Individual flavoring steep time



## ElectricSheep (12/11/15)

Hello

I have a question on the steep time of TFA Papaya, I mixed a batch with 5% of it in a 60/40, 0mg blend and it's been steeping for 2 days now and it tastes very overpowering (not in terms of the "spicy-ness" ,just the flavor overall) do some flavorings require longer steeping times than others. By my understanding fruits require minimal steeping time (like 1-2 days if that) will the papaya flavor mellow out over a longer steep?

And while we are at it why not make this thread somewhere where you guys and girls can note your steep time observations with certain flavors and additives 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (13/11/15)

That is something you have to work out over time. Some flavors need less steep time than others. I've never tried that flavor, so can't say.
Usually any flavor will mellow out over time. Some over a few days, others over a few weeks. Trial and error I'm afraid.


----------



## Silver (15/11/15)

ElectricSheep said:


> Hello
> 
> I have a question on the steep time of TFA Papaya, I mixed a batch with 5% of it in a 60/40, 0mg blend and it's been steeping for 2 days now and it tastes very overpowering (not in terms of the "spicy-ness" ,just the flavor overall) do some flavorings require longer steeping times than others. By my understanding fruits require minimal steeping time (like 1-2 days if that) will the papaya flavor mellow out over a longer steep?
> 
> ...



Good question @ElectricSheep - thanks for asking
Lets see if some of the experienced DIY folk can give some guidelines in this thread
I am also interested to hear


----------



## Eequinox (15/11/15)

Silver said:


> Good question @ElectricSheep - thanks for asking
> Lets see if some of the experienced DIY folk can give some guidelines in this thread
> I am also interested to hear


this is where i miss melinda she is a genius at this


----------



## Viper_SA (15/11/15)

I have found most fruit flavors from TFA to be shake-and-vapeable, but a steep time is beneficial. Try shaking it up real good, take the cap off and leave it to breathe overnight. Repeat if nescesary. 5% do esn't sound too high, I usually mix TFA single flavors at 6-8%. What is your PG/VG ratio?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (15/11/15)

@electric sheep buy a hand held milk frother it will blend the flavours up really quickly especially combined with a warm bath.


----------



## ElectricSheep (17/11/15)

5% is still overpowering for the papaya (completely masks any other flavor) my VG/PG ratio is 60/40 respectively... One papaya mix has been steeping for 8 days and has really softened up, so has a strawberry ripe mix I made.. It seems even though the fruits are"shake and vapeable" they should be steeped regardless as it will soften out the flavors .. Sound right or am I just getting ratios wrong 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevie g (17/11/15)

Sounds right.


----------



## Lingogrey (17/11/15)

@ElectricSheep - From my limited experience, I agree that certain fruit flavours need to be steeped and aired / degased (or at least will benefit from it, as @Viper_SA has said). Interestingly, I find that the two flavours you have mentioned will either mellow or intensify considerably after steeping, depending on what it is paired with (and the percentages used). For instance, I found 6 % strawberry ripe completely unvapable mixed with (primarily) Bavarian cream before steeping for two weeks (very sharp, which seemed to bring out the worst in the Bav cream - after which it transformed into a decent smooth and mellow strawberries and cream (of course, one has to take into account that creams generally need to be well steeped in any case. However, I have not noticed this effect to nearly the same extent when pairing other fruits and Bav cream). When mixing strawberry ripe (at 5 / 6 %) with cheesecake (graham crust) - 4 %, yellow cake 1.5 % and kiwi double 2.5% , I have found that at first it is almost not detectable. However, after about 4 / 5 days it has intensified and overpowers the mix. 

When pairing papaya with cantaloupe and watermelon, which are quite complementary flavours, I find that at no more than 3 % it actually just brings a more natural (less candy) taste to the other melons and also seems to mellow out with time. At 5%, and paired with Cap dragon fruit (4 %), TFA black cherry (2.5 %) and coconut extra (1.5 %), I found that it intensified after steeping and took over.

TFA Pear seems to be another flavour which definitely improves with steeping and especially degasing.


----------

